# Archers Shooter for Hooters or Bullseyes for Boobies T-Shirts Availiable NOW



## Mrs60X (Aug 15, 2010)

This is a message from the Relay Captain of Pink Heat who we've partnered with in our efforts to raise money for a cure!

Hello! I just wanted to stop by and give a huge thanks to 60x who teamed up with Pink Heat to raise money and fight for a cure! For the Relay for Life in 2010, Pink Heat raised $6033.00. It was our first year and we are so thankful to all the wonderful people who helped us raise money. Fundraising for the 2011 year began in August and we are already at almost $3,000! We just know 2011 is gonna be a phenomenal year already! 

Our main goal is to raise funds to help find a cure for cancer and the shirts have brought in over $400.00 in just 3 days! I know a few cancer survivors personally who are wearing their shirts proud and to them it means the world that we are working out butts off to find a cure! My gram is smiling down right now just knowing we are continuing the fight for her since she can't be here to fight the fight any longer. So while Pink Heat understands that there will be people that do not want to participate, we will continue our partnership with 60x as the "heat is on to find a cure"! Everyone who is purchasing a shirt should know that although the shirts are in awareness of breast cancer awareness month and breast cancer, the funds go to the American Cancer Society in an effort to find a cure for cancer, just not one cancer but ALL!

montigre - I apologize that you are offended by the shirts. We respect your decision not to participate in the fundraiser and I'm sure you find other ways to help support a cure! 

If you would like to learn more about Pink Heat and our passion to find a cure, you can find us at:
http://www.pinkheat13.blogspot.com/


----------



## Mrs60X (Aug 15, 2010)

ttt


----------



## z34mann (Feb 4, 2007)

i got mine and it is awsome thanks


----------



## 60X (Nov 8, 2002)

Glad you like it z34mann! TTT for a good cause!


----------



## Mrs60X (Aug 15, 2010)

ttt


----------



## rednecbowhunter (Jan 7, 2010)

bump


----------



## tazhunter0 (Jun 21, 2006)

pm sent


----------



## Mrs60X (Aug 15, 2010)

ttt


----------



## Mrs60X (Aug 15, 2010)

ttt


----------



## pabowman (Jun 19, 2005)

Got my hands on a pair... +1....


----------



## Mrs60X (Aug 15, 2010)

ttt


----------



## Mrs60X (Aug 15, 2010)

We still got em!


----------



## buckeye_girl (Nov 1, 2008)

pabowman said:


> Got my hands on a pair... +1....


lol................

I love the shirts!


----------



## stilllernin (Aug 23, 2006)

pm sent, Brad..


----------



## Mrs60X (Aug 15, 2010)

stilllernin said:


> pm sent, Brad..


It's on it's way to ya! Thanks for your support!


----------



## Mrs60X (Aug 15, 2010)

ttt


----------



## Mrs60X (Aug 15, 2010)

ttt


----------



## Mrs60X (Aug 15, 2010)

Lets keep this one at the top!


----------



## Mrs60X (Aug 15, 2010)

ttt


----------



## Mrs60X (Aug 15, 2010)

bump


----------



## Mrs60X (Aug 15, 2010)

To the top for a cure!


----------



## tazhunter0 (Jun 21, 2006)

*Got the shirts today, THANK YOU !!!!!!!*


----------



## Mrs60X (Aug 15, 2010)

Great! Thanks for your support!


----------



## Mrs60X (Aug 15, 2010)

ttt


----------



## Mrs60X (Aug 15, 2010)

Lets send this to the top for a great cause!


----------



## robrob01 (Jul 5, 2009)

ttt


----------



## Mrs60X (Aug 15, 2010)

ttt


----------



## Mrs60X (Aug 15, 2010)

ttt


----------



## Mrs60X (Aug 15, 2010)

ttt


----------



## psefan (Jun 15, 2010)

what sizes u have pm with details on how to order and im trying to do this here in my area i was calling it arrows for awareness. Thanks Bill


----------



## Mrs60X (Aug 15, 2010)

ttt


----------



## Mrs60X (Aug 15, 2010)

ttt


----------



## Mrs60X (Aug 15, 2010)

ttt


----------



## BTECHBISH (Dec 2, 2007)

pm sent


----------



## Mrs60X (Aug 15, 2010)

BTECHBISH said:


> pm sent


Got it & shirts will go out first thing in the AM! Thanks for your support!


----------



## Mrs60X (Aug 15, 2010)

ttt


----------



## Mrs60X (Aug 15, 2010)

ttt


----------



## WA.bowman (Oct 17, 2009)

pm sent


----------



## Mrs60X (Aug 15, 2010)

ttt


----------



## Mrs60X (Aug 15, 2010)

ttt


----------



## Mrs60X (Aug 15, 2010)

ttt


----------



## Mrs60X (Aug 15, 2010)

ttt


----------



## Mrs60X (Aug 15, 2010)

ttt


----------



## Mrs60X (Aug 15, 2010)

bump


----------



## Mrs60X (Aug 15, 2010)

ttt


----------



## Mrs60X (Aug 15, 2010)

Ttt


----------



## SCBOWHUNTER903 (Jan 28, 2010)

awesome shirts i am going to order one next week


----------



## Mrs60X (Aug 15, 2010)

ttt for a great cause!


----------



## Mrs60X (Aug 15, 2010)

ttt


----------

